# Put A Face With The Name!



## Perry72

I will start things off.........

Me taking down Christmas lights and smoking a Padilla Dominus, which was a very tasty smoke by the way....:razz:


----------



## gibson_es

STP



GO RICHARD PETTY!


so i say if i watch a race on ESPN classic.


----------



## jeepthing

Hanging out on Puff, Smoking a Maddie


----------



## Zfog

Here is a pic from our Florida vaca last March.
It goes Zachary my 3 year old, Me, My wife Christina, and my baby Aidan who is now a year old!


----------



## pomorider




----------



## Citizen Zero

Me having fun with the saturation feature.


----------



## Batista30

Me (taken with bb tour) at the B&O Railroad in Baltimore.


----------



## Evonnida

He holding one of my dogs in our last snowstorm... He looks thrilled.


----------



## WilsonRoa

In the studio testing out the lights before a gig.


----------



## Hall25




----------



## FridayGt

Trying so hard to win that review contest... lol









And me with my little Homie Pancho after getting back from the last deployment


----------



## mrmikey32

Me with a real beefeater!!!


----------



## gibson_es

there is a thread like this around somewere, thats at page a million or something.... old thread...

but i will play.

*THE MANY FACES OF ME*




























here is my wife in front of sosa cigars in orland, look at her, then the building, does that tell you how big it is? lol oddly enough theres not alot of room on the inside


----------



## Firedawg

darn cool that your wife enjoys the events also.


----------



## Mante

10 Months old & I'm sure just about everyone has seen it but WTH. (Tash's hair is much longer again now thankfully but I'm still just as ugly. LMAO).


----------



## gibson_es

Firedawg said:


> darn cool that your wife enjoys the events also.


yes, very cool, i smoked when i was single and one of the factors in a girl i needed was to talorate my habbit...i mean hobby......
she smoked as well, but quit over the summer do to an irrashinal fear that she will do like her sister and start smoking cigs to save money. its crazy talk but you cant tell women anything. lol, she did promise to give hookah a shot when i get one, i havent smoked it in years and have decided i wanna get one and get back to it.



Tashaz said:


> 10 Months old & I'm sure just about everyone has seen it but WTH. (Tash's hair is much longer again now thankfully but I'm still just as ugly. LMAO).


i like the short hair, looks good (not to be taken the wrong way), and warren, i think your mug is worse! lol. :bolt:

just messing with ya!


----------



## UIVandal

My girlfriend actually semi got me into smoking. She smoked cigs, but I thought they were trashy so I went straight for cigars and pipes.


----------



## gibson_es

good call!


----------



## UIVandal

maybe once I get a chance I'll upload some picture of my handsome mug up here. After seeing what you guys look like I'm not concerned about being the ugliest one around!


----------



## gibson_es

and you havent even seen my candy cane stripper pose!! lol

be affraid.... be very affraid!


----------



## Mante

gibson_es said:


> and you havent even seen my candy cane stripper pose!! lol
> 
> be affraid.... be very affraid!


Oh Sheeeeettttt!!!!!! Dont do that again! :behindsofa:eep:u


----------



## UIVandal

>,<

Color me terrified


----------



## gibson_es

hahahahah! lol, i wonder what i should do for valentines day..... muhaha!


dont worry warren, i havent had THAT much to drink. lol.


----------



## tobacmon

*Waiting for the Car!*










*My good friend Tim (wubears71) & I at a Herf in Tenn. ----- Mike's Place / Leaf & Ale!*


----------



## gibson_es

dont kill me for saying this paul....


first, you DO NOT look like jeff foxworthy, but you do look like you could be his brother.


again, dont kill me, its late, i have yet to go to bed, and im drinking.....


----------



## Jenady

No way am I going to post a picture of me smoking a cigar. :smoke:


----------



## gibson_es

then post of of you NOT smoking a cigar. lol. just messin.


----------



## gjcab09

Tashaz said:


> 10 Months old & I'm sure just about everyone has seen it but WTH. (Tash's hair is much longer again now thankfully but I'm still just as ugly. LMAO).


Hey.....you're not an old fart!

:r


----------



## donovanrichardson

What a great thread!

I was just thinking to myself the other day, "Man, I wish I knew what some of these guys look like! I've talked with so many of them and don't even have the faintest clue what they look like!" 

Zach, you actually look quite a bit like I pictured!

Veeral, you look completely different than I expected but don't take offense haha!

I don't have any smoking action pics on hand...but this might prompt me to take a couple! Otherwise, I believe I have a couple pictures of me jamming on guitar or something.


----------



## Zfog

Thanks..... I think lol



donovanrichardson said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> I was just thinking to myself the other day, "Man, I wish I knew what some of these guys look like! I've talked with so many of them and don't even have the faintest clue what they look like!"
> 
> Zach, you actually look quite a bit like I pictured!
> 
> Veeral, you look completely different than I expected but don't take offense haha!
> 
> I don't have any smoking action pics on hand...but this might prompt me to take a couple! Otherwise, I believe I have a couple pictures of me jamming on guitar or something.


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> 10 Months old ... but I'm still just as ugly. LMAO).


We wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Tritones

Jenady said:


> No way am I going to post a picture of me smoking a cigar. :smoke:


Dang! And I _so_ wondered what you look like!!!!


----------



## Tritones

Well, never let it be said that I can't repost a picture of me smoking a cigar ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## gibson_es

Tony. Get a tripod and take some new pics. Your hand is always in your face.


Your like wilson from home improvement. Lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gibson_es said:


> Tony. Get a tripod and take some new pics. Your hand is always in your face.
> 
> Your like wilson from home improvement. Lol.


Maybe next time I'll hold the cigar with my foot.:der::rofl::mmph:
Lily told ya i am camera shy.


----------



## Fury556

Don't have any pics of me smoking but here is one with my daughter @ Disney World.


----------



## Johnny Rock

This past summer making the rounds...










Jacking back on the 4th of July weekend:


















Smoking a Shuckin's Sig...


----------



## Rock31

Not my finest moment


----------



## szyzk

Rock31 said:


> Not my finest moment


Such pretty hair! Is it natural?


----------



## Zfog

This is just how I pictured you Ray. lol



Rock31 said:


> Not my finest moment


----------



## veteranvmb

Nice to put a face to some of the names. For security purposes I cannot do it on a public forum, but if you really need to see my mug, give me your email addy, and I will send you a recent photo. A few of you have seen my face, and I hope it wasnt that bad. LOL
So if you have a curiosity(and who of us doesnt) just send me an email addy, with a promise not to reprint or resend, and I have seen you have been on puff for a bit, I will be happy to comply. 
Sorry for all the rules and regs, its for my families safety. I hope you can understand because of my profession.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Mante

veteranvmb said:


> Nice to put a face to some of the names. For security purposes I cannot do it on a public forum, but if you really need to see my mug, give me your email addy, and I will send you a recent photo. A few of you have seen my face, and I hope it wasnt that bad. LOL
> So if you have a curiosity(and who of us doesnt) just send me an email addy, with a promise not to reprint or resend, and I have seen you have been on puff for a bit, I will be happy to comply.
> Sorry for all the rules and regs, its for my families safety. I hope you can understand because of my profession.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


I know what you look like Jerry but I always imagine you as the pup in your avatar mate. :smoke:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> Thanks..... I think lol


Hahahaha! Yes Zach, no offense of course! I definitely pictured you as a younger guy with a family. I was joking with Veeral that I thought he was in his fifties or sixties and had a mustache! I'll be sure to throw something up there tomorrow, I'm headed into town to actually puff with a few guys so I'll get some action hopefully!


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> Hahahaha! Yes Zach, no offense of course! I definitely pictured you as a younger guy with a family. I was joking with Veeral that I thought he was in his fifties or sixties and had a mustache! I'll be sure to throw something up there tomorrow, I'm headed into town to actually puff with a few guys so I'll get some action hopefully!


I hope you mean photo action! haha sorry I couldn't resist. :fencing:

Look forward to the pics my man!:hug:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> I hope you mean photo action! haha sorry I couldn't resist. :fencing:
> 
> Look forward to the pics my man!:hug:


Definitely need to start proofreading my posts haha! Hahaha very nice though Zach, I love a good laugh lol


----------



## Fury556

Zfog said:


> I hope you mean photo action! haha sorry I couldn't resist. :fencing:
> 
> Look forward to the pics my man!:hug:


lol, you beat me to it


----------



## donovanrichardson

Alright folks, here's my ugly mug! I This was taken when I was in Florida this past summer. I had never been before and this is at the Hard Rock Cafe Orlando. I'm a huge music buff and I love everything about the guitar. I've played for over five years and have built them and refinished them and everything. Eric Clapton is one my inspirations and I consider him a fantastic singer/songwriter/guitarist.

This is a famous Strat of his!


----------



## Batista30

donovanrichardson said:


> Definitely need to start proofreading my posts haha! Hahaha very nice though Zach, I love a good laugh lol


Nah, we like it better this way! 


donovanrichardson said:


> Alright folks, here's my ugly mug! I This was taken when I was in Florida this past summer. I had never been before and this is at the Hard Rock Cafe Orlando. I'm a huge music buff and I love everything about the guitar. I've played for over five years and have built them and refinished them and everything. Eric Clapton is one my inspirations and I consider him a fantastic singer/songwriter/guitarist.
> 
> This is a famous Strat of his!


Holy Schmoly!!! I pictured something similar but didn't expect it!


----------



## szyzk

donovanrichardson said:


> I was joking with Veeral that I thought he was in his fifties or sixties and had a mustache


Gray wig and handlebar mustache. Yes! We want a picture of the "2k11 Veeral" by the end of the week.


----------



## Batista30

szyzk said:


> Gray wig and handlebar mustache. Yes! We want a picture of the "2k11 Veeral" by the end of the week.


Enough of you talking, we want to see your picture!!! :rapture:


----------



## szyzk

Batista30 said:


> Enough of you talking, we want to see your picture!!! :rapture:


Trust me, it would break the whole internet.


----------



## gibson_es

veteranvmb said:


> Nice to put a face to some of the names. For security purposes I cannot do it on a public forum, but if you really need to see my mug, give me your email addy, and I will send you a recent photo. A few of you have seen my face, and I hope it wasnt that bad. LOL
> So if you have a curiosity(and who of us doesnt) just send me an email addy, with a promise not to reprint or resend, and I have seen you have been on puff for a bit, I will be happy to comply.
> Sorry for all the rules and regs, its for my families safety. I hope you can understand because of my profession.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


now im intrigued.


----------



## Juicestain

Derek Zoolander watch out!



Have a bunch of pics of me with other brothers when I went out east but don't like posting other ppls mugs up without permission. So this crappy one will have to do.

Edit: Here's another one of just me, practicing before my last qualification class for work and smoking a Party Short.


----------



## thebayratt

........ ok thats enough vanity for one day for me.


----------



## teedles915

Alright gentlemen just remember that when your ladies won't stay off your computer looking at how sexy I am, you asked for it.


----------



## Batista30

teedles915 said:


> Alright gentlemen just remember that when your ladies won't stay off your computer looking at how sexy I am, you asked for it.


My computer just crashed.....:crash: :bolt:


----------



## gjcab09

...and something to calm the ladies down...










I'm thinking of growing a beard.


----------



## teedles915

Batista30 said:


> My computer just crashed.....:crash: :bolt:


Was it because your lady (who is beautiful I'm sure, because I only attract beautiful ones) was trying to supersize my pics so fast that the computer couldn't keep up. :drum:


----------



## marked

I looked through my files and realized that I really don't have many pictures of myself. I hate having my picture taken, and really the only time I take pictures is when I have a goal for myself and I'm taking progress pictures. Since I'm usually half naked when I do that, I doubt anyone wants to see them. :lol:

Here's one of me teaching a bootcamp class....










And another one I actually clipped from a video where I was checking my squat form...


----------



## Batista30

teedles915 said:


> Was it because your lady (who is beautiful I'm sure, because I only attract beautiful ones) was trying to supersize my pics so fast that the computer couldn't keep up. :drum:


Us at a resort in Mexico this past summer. A great time indeed!


----------



## gibson_es

gjcab09 said:


> ...and something to calm the ladies down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of growing a beard.


looks like your growing a cigar! lol


----------



## donovanrichardson

Loving the pictures people! Great to be able to have a visual when chatting with someone!

And yes Veeral, I'm a young buck! I'll be 20 in March but I sure do love puffing cigars! Hopefully I can play with the big dogs like yourself someday haha!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Here's a couple of me, first one is at Casa Fuente with a friend of mine (I'm on the left). Smoked a Case Fuente and had a couple mojitos. The girls made us pose with the cigars for the pic. :hmm:

Second pic is my girl and I at my bday party this past Saturday night. I may have had a few drinks before that pic it looks like. :beerchug:


----------



## Rock31

I keep trying to find a picture of myself online where I am not acting like a child but I can't LMAO


----------



## Mante

Rock31 said:


> I keep trying to find a picture of myself online where I am not acting like a child but I can't LMAO


Mate, with the little princess in your life be proud of being a clown, dont ever grow up till she does! :thumb:


----------



## MATADOR

Summertime at a Cubs game!









Christmas time ! HoHoHo


----------



## teedles915

You know for a bunch of ugly guys we are some pretty lucky fellows. Since you guys are sharing thefamily pics I'm getting in on it too.


----------



## gibson_es

great photos coming in.


----------



## Rock31

Everyone looks happy TW, great looking family brother.


----------



## Mante

Rock31 said:


> Everyone looks happy TW, great looking family brother.


Except for him, grumpy bugger. :boink::nod::r


----------



## gibson_es

you seem to be 'poking' alot of people lately warren, maybe someone isnt getting as much 'poking' at home as he would like......



lol!


----------



## Mante

gibson_es said:


> you seem to be 'poking' alot of people lately warren, maybe someone isnt getting as much 'poking' at home as he would like......
> 
> lol!


I get plenty. I'm just back to my usual shit stirring self is all. :cheeky::banplease::madgrin:


----------



## gibson_es

had to yank your chain a little warren, as i sort of recall, you were a trouble maker last night in the word game thread as well. lol.


----------



## Mante

gibson_es said:


> had to yank your chain a little warren, as i sort of recall, you were a trouble maker last night in the word game thread as well. lol.


Yank away Blake. As I said in that thread, your pretty comfortable with "lubricant" it seems. LMFAO. Take that. Besides, Teedles knows me well enough to know I'm joking.

Now, back to our usual program. :focus:


----------



## gibson_es

the wife took good care of me tonight that you very much! no need for any of that! lol...... but my brain did this:

chain > food chain > food > hunger....


so now im hungry.


----------



## tobacmon

gibson_es said:


> dont kill me for saying this paul....
> 
> *first, you DO NOT look like jeff foxworthy, but you do look like you could be his brother.*
> 
> again, dont kill me, its late, i have yet to go to bed, and im drinking.....


*I have been told this on numerous occasions and always take it as a compliment--Thx,,,*


----------



## teedles915

Tashaz said:


> Except for him, grumpy bugger. :boink::nod::r


Sad part is that you are right in this picture Warren. I had worked until round midnight the night before, was back to work by 6 a.m. the next morning. The picture was taken around 5 P.M. that evening. I was foul by the time we got to the lil famlily get together.


----------



## Mante

teedles915 said:


> Sad part is that you are right in this picture Warren. I had worked until round midnight the night before, was back to work by 6 a.m. the next morning. The picture was taken around 5 P.M. that evening. I was foul by the time we got to the lil famlily get together.


Yep that sucks. Shameful how work gets in the way of life sometimes methinks. :frown:


----------



## teedles915

Tashaz said:


> Yep that sucks. Shameful how work gets in the way of life sometimes methinks. :frown:


You're ight about that Warren but I am very thankful for what I have, there are many ppl that would love to have the job. My life could be a LOT worse!!!!


----------



## gjcab09

Fury556 said:


> Don't have any pics of me smoking but here is one with my daughter @ Disney World.


My gosh Eric...talk about a nostalgic punch in the gut! My daughter had a similar outfit (minus the hat) that she used to run around the house in all the time. Cherish these days man, they go by soooo quickly, and then they turn into teen-agers!

From the magic years....










...and my favorite "recent" pic, from just a few years ago...


----------



## gjcab09

gibson_es said:


> looks like your growing a cigar! lol


Yeah...I find those things stuck in the corner of my mouth now and then! lol.


----------



## WhoDat

I saw this thread and thought it would be fun to play along. Here I am with my biggest obsession (aside from rum and cigars) REDFISH!


----------



## veteranvmb

Tashaz said:


> I know what you look like Jerry but I always imagine you as the pup in your avatar mate. :smoke:


 Thanks for the compliment Warren. LOL
The pup in my Avatar was my smoking partner and partner in crime for 15 years, till he passed a year or two ago. 
Things have not been the same for me since then. 
Everyday, we would get in the truck, and go out for breakfast and then drive to some interesting place to smoke, no matter what the weather was. WE had the greatest adventures, saw great sites, met great people, and got into all kinds of trouble. LOL
Since hes been gone, I do not find the motivation or desire anymore for my adventures. He was and always will be my best friend ever. Never again will I partner up with a dog. I couldnt bare it.

J


----------



## Hermit

WhoDat said:


> I saw this thread and thought it would be fun to play along. Here I am with my biggest obsession (aside from rum and cigars) REDFISH!


Nice Redfish.
Is that Venetian Isles?


----------



## cedjunior

Only pic of me I can find at the moment.










Edit: Found one of me actually smoking:thumb:


----------



## ktblunden

Me, my Anejo, Puff, and somewhere under all that crap my '69 Fairlane.


----------



## szyzk

Because Veeral needs to shut up...

My wife and I at Red Rock.


----------



## donovanrichardson

szyzk said:


> Because Veeral needs to shut up...
> 
> My wife and I at Red Rock.


Finally good to see you Andy! I've been wondering for quite some time! Good seeing it!


----------



## Batista30

szyzk said:


> Because Veeral needs to shut up...
> 
> My wife and I at Red Rock.


You think posting a picture would shut me up? Now the fun has just started!!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Mante

Batista30 said:


> You think posting a picture would shut me up? Now the fun has just started!!!! :biglaugh:


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh: :ban: :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## FridayGt

ktblunden said:


> Me, my Anejo, Puff, and somewhere under all that crap my '69 Fairlane.


Man that Fairlane is gorgeous! She has the makings of a beautiful resurrection!


----------



## Surfer24

I don't have one of me smoking, but here is one of me chilling at my buddy's lake house.










And here is one of me during a camping trip.

...Just realized im wearing the same shirt in both these pics lol

So here is one more of me playing lacrosse back in high school.


----------



## perry7762

BOO!! im a tree hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha








thats me in north dakota after a day of huntin


----------



## MoreBeer

Here's me looking all pissed off as usual......


----------



## ktblunden

FridayGt said:


> Man that Fairlane is gorgeous! She has the makings of a beautiful resurrection!


Absolutely. Can't wait until I have the time and money to drop a new engine in it (one that doesn't have a giant hole in the block) and get some paint on it. It was gorgeous until it sat in my uncle's driveway for 15 years in the sun. Now the candy apple red finish is rust colored primer finish.


----------



## FridayGt

perry7762 said:


> thats me in north dakota after a day of huntin


 Man, now that looks like one heck of a haul!



MoreBeer said:


> Here's me looking all pissed off as usual......


Angry mug, smiley face hat. It balances out! lol :biglaugh:



ktblunden said:


> Absolutely. Can't wait until I have the time and money to drop a new engine in it (one that doesn't have a giant hole in the block) and get some paint on it. It was gorgeous until it sat in my uncle's driveway for 15 years in the sun. Now the candy apple red finish is rust colored primer finish.


 That's one thing I've been dying to do. I love cars, especially late sixties early seventies muscle. I've been tweaking and tuning my car, and while that's been fruitful and fun, I want a classic beauty to restore. Something where I can just turn the key and have it warm the soul. That, and it would be a great way to learn more about cars than just minor bolt-ons.


----------



## MoreBeer

FridayGt said:


> Angry mug, smiley face hat. It balances out! lol :biglaugh:


I'm really a nice guy....just huge. 6' 5", 265 lbs. and scary looking! :tease:


----------



## BMack

At a friend's wedding, they had a guy rolling cigars at the reception.


My other hobby, hockey. No, I'm not a Duck's fan but I do love the old NHL pro practice jerseys.


----------



## WhoDat

Hermit said:


> Nice Redfish.
> Is that Venetian Isles?


Yeah, One of my favorite (if not my favorite) parts of New Orleans! That's on my parent's dock (backyard). I love the area!:fish2:


----------



## Plop007

Some pics:










Me on the left being a Gangsta with my bro :nod:


----------



## gibson_es

MoreBeer said:


> I'm really a nice guy....just huge. 6' 5", 265 lbs. and scary looking! :tease:


Hmmmm. Im confused... your a bigger dude then me. (Not fat, big... wanna make sure you don't miss read this. Lol) im 6'2" and 285 pounds... look at your photo... look at mine.... you weigh less then me... it has more area to cover ( your taller then me) yet, if you came at me, I would run... lol. And I don't ever say that... please, someone, explain this to me! How do I look smaller, yet im bigger, by 20 pounds.. So confused. If im ever in a bar fight... I believe your who I would call for backup ( assuming there wasn't so many miles for you to cover).


----------



## Mante

gibson_es said:


> Hmmmm. Im confused... your a bigger dude then me. (Not fat, big... wanna make sure you don't miss read this. Lol) im 6'2" and 285 pounds... look at your photo... look at mine.... you weigh less then me... it has more area to cover ( your taller then me) yet, if you came at me, I would run... lol. And I don't ever say that... please, someone, explain this to me! How do I look smaller, yet im bigger, by 20 pounds.. So confused. If im ever in a bar fight... I believe your who I would call for backup ( assuming there wasn't so many miles for you to cover).


:BS weighs more than muscle! :caked::heh::bolt:


----------



## dartstothesea

This is the most recent pic of me just doing the college thing. Oh damn, I need to start using the gym again. There should be a pic of me puffing on a AB MAXX in my profile.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jeez kid you look young are you old enough to smoke:smoke2:


----------



## Rock31

Just me and my hunnies!


----------



## FridayGt

Rock31 said:


> Just me and my hunnies!


You know, I always imagined you'd be Samoan... lol


----------



## donovanrichardson

Great to see all of these people! I see some young people and some older people but we all come together as brothers to talk about one of our favorite things: cigars!

Keep em' coming people!


----------



## Tritones

Rock31 said:


> Just me and my hunnies!


Which one are you? How did the one on the left break her arm? Did you sign her cast? Where did the one on the right get that amazing shirt? Who took this photo? When was it taken? Why are there no bubblegum cigars in this picture?

Details, man - we need *details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rock31

I am the one in the awesome cowboy shirt! I did sign her cast, I also broke her arm (she got out of line, had to use my pimp hand) It was probably taken by Chris or Carol....possibly Sue (all possibilities at the time) We had to cut her sleeve to get the cast through. I am going to have to say this was in 1987, possibly 88. I was born in 82. Bubblegum cigars were not our thing at the time, we did not start those till 91. We are still friends till this day!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Rock31 said:


> I keep trying to find a picture of myself online where I am not acting like a child but I can't LMAO


Meh. I liked you better as a redhead... :smoke2:


----------



## Tritones

Rock31 said:


> I am the one in the awesome cowboy shirt! I did sign her cast, I also broke her arm (she got out of line, had to use my pimp hand) It was probably taken by Chris or Carol....possibly Sue (all possibilities at the time) We had to cut her sleeve to get the cast through. I am going to have to say this was in 1987, possibly 88. I was born in 82. Bubblegum cigars were not our thing at the time, we did not start those till 91. We are still friends till this day!


LOL! I had a shirt much like that when I was a kid - loved it. It was one of two hand-me-downs from my brother (9 years older than me) that I really, really liked. The rest I just had to put up with when Mom broke them out of their 9-year rest in the cedar chest.

Of course, seeing that my youngest child was born the same year as you, my shirt was a bit older than yours!

I also broke an arm (at 4 years of age) and I still remember well having cut-up sleeves to wear my shirts. I don't remember bubblegum cigars so much, just the candy cigarettes ...

Good times - good memories - I'm glad you have some longstanding friendships like those!


----------



## Rock31

Even though I am still pretty young I love that picture because it reminds me of the better times. When all the neighbors liked one another, when we would all sit on the front porch for hours just talking, now everyone has moved away except my parents who are still on the block but no one talks to each other, no more block parties, it's sad.

Used to be able to walk next door and borrow some milk or sugar, hell most neighbors would invite you in for dinner, now forget it, bunch of miserable people are there now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tritones said:


> LOL! I had a shirt much like that when I was a kid - loved it. It was one of two hand-me-downs from my brother (9 years older than me) that I really, really liked. The rest I just had to put up with when Mom broke them out of their 9-year rest in the cedar chest.
> 
> Of course, seeing that my youngest child was born the same year as you, my shirt was a bit older than yours!
> 
> I also broke an arm (at 4 years of age) and I still remember well having cut-up sleeves to wear my shirts. I don't remember bubblegum cigars so much, just the candy cigarettes ...
> 
> When i was a kid we had bubble gum cigars chocolate as well. Chocolate and candy cigarettes and a pipe smoking Mr. potato head. You can't find any of that any more in bodagas and in stores. The anti smoking Nazi's took it all away.
> 
> 
> 
> Rock31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I am still pretty young I love that picture because it reminds me of the better times. When all the neighbors liked one another, when we would all sit on the front porch for hours just talking, now everyone has moved away except my parents who are still on the block but no one talks to each other, no more block parties, it's sad.
> 
> Used to be able to walk next door and borrow some milk or sugar, hell most neighbors would invite you in for dinner, now forget it, bunch of miserable people are there now.
> 
> 
> 
> Every one had porches now houses are built without them. Everyone wants decks with high privacy fences so they can ignore their neighbors it's really sad. Even this past holiday season no smiles very few Merry Christmas or Happy New Years. But i said it to everyone i saw. Sometimes a grunt sometimes a you to. But it was like pulling teeth. I won't ever become like that i really feel sorry for people that can't see past the end of their nose!
Click to expand...


----------



## thefenderbender

Here's a pic my wife took a few years ago to put in a cool cigar picture frame she got me.


----------



## Vicini

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Every one had porches now houses are built without them. Everyone wants decks with high privacy fences so they can ignore their neighbors it's really sad. Even this past holiday season no smiles very few Merry Christmas or Happy New Years. But i said it to everyone i saw. Sometimes a grunt sometimes a you to. But it was like pulling teeth. I won't ever become like that i really feel sorry for people that can't see past the end of their nose!


Where I live in So Cal normally like that but for the holidays this year The Girl and I went to visit her folks in San Tan Vally AZ. they live in a privet community on the 13th hole and it seemed like everyone that went by had to come in and say hi at least most people stopped by for a few drinks after their round. It was very weird to me as I am use to not talking to my neighbors and here is this place where all day was spent socializing with them. I even got to talk to a few of them about the Cigars I had brought. very Pleasant holiday


----------



## Vicini

Pic of me and oldest friend on my birthday this last year. I'm the fat one


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vicini said:


> Where I live in So Cal normally like that but for the holidays this year The Girl and I went to visit her folks in San Tan Vally AZ. they live in a privet community on the 13th hole and it seemed like everyone that went by had to come in and say hi at least most people stopped by for a few drinks after their round. It was very weird to me as I am use to not talking to my neighbors and here is this place where all day was spent socializing with them. I even got to talk to a few of them about the Cigars I had brought. very Pleasant holiday


Nice to hear that places like that still exist in the world!:smoke2:


----------



## wsamsky

New shirt RyJ habana reserve I got as a Christmas gift.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Rock31 said:


> Just me and my hunnies!


Holy chit a Popple!!! I havent' seen one of those in years!

I had a blue one. :tongue1:

Oh, I had a Pound Puppy too...


----------



## Hermit

WhoDat said:


> Yeah, One of my favorite (if not my favorite) parts of New Orleans! That's on my parent's dock (backyard). I love the area!:fish2:


I lived in Venetian Isles for twenty-one years, until Katrina. :neutral:


----------



## Habano

Ah what the heck....I'll admit I'm a pretty lucky guy. Not only is she beautiful to me, she is extremely smart.

This picture was taken one evening after dinner on our honeymoon just a little over two years ago.



This picture was taken during our vacation to Punta Cana last summer.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Hey David, great to see you man! You are a lucky guy but great to see you have a found a wonderful woman!


----------



## Habano

donovanrichardson said:


> Hey David, great to see you man! You are a lucky guy but great to see you have a found a wonderful woman!


Thanks Donovan! Indeed she is a wonderful woman who is willing to out up with my crap...lol.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Starbuck said:


> Thanks Donovan! Indeed she is a wonderful woman who is willing to out up with my crap...lol.


Well if your bombs are any indication of your kindness and generosity, then I think you are one heck of a guy!


----------



## Zfog

Starbuck said:


> Thanks Donovan! Indeed she is a wonderful woman who is willing to out up with my crap...lol.


This is always a plus. I gripe sometimes about my wife... but I am grateful I have a wife who is very caring and is a great mother to our kids!!!


----------



## FridayGt

Seems we're posting them here as well. Here are some pics of me and my Pretty Girl. She puts up with more than you'd imagine between the deployments, my crazy hobbies, my crazy bird... lol. This is us at a wedding when I got back from my last deployment just over a year ago.









Here's us at a Valentines Day Dinner last year.


----------



## Rock31

Last year in Kona, HI! My awesome Guava tree walking stick some local was nice enough to make for me!

Our last day in HI I screwed up my knee so I was limping to Akaka Falls when a local hatmaker comes up to me and says "my brother you can't be walking like that, give me a minute" he disappears into the woods and comes out with this stick, the least I could do is buy an awesome hat from him!










And yes I managed to bring it home with me, a little back and forth with security at the airport but I convinced them I could not walk without it, best souvenir ever!

And one of the Ono I caught on our fishing trip in Kona:


----------



## Evonnida

Rock31 said:


> Last year in Kona, HI! My awesome Guava tree walking stick some local was nice enough to make for me!
> 
> Our last day in HI I screwed up my knee so I was limping to Akaka Falls when a local hatmaker comes up to me and says "my brother you can't be walking like that, give me a minute" he disappears into the woods and comes out with this stick, the least I could do is buy an awesome hat from him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I managed to bring it home with me, a little back and forth with security at the airport but I convinced them I could not walk without it, best souvenir ever!
> 
> And one of the Ono I caught on our fishing trip in Kona:


That's awesome Ray!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Yes... I'm just as pompous in real life...

No, I didn't pay for this... I didn't even ask for it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Ah what the heck....I'll admit I'm a pretty lucky guy. Not only is she beautiful to me, she is extremely smart.
> 
> This picture was taken one evening after dinner on our honeymoon just a little over two years ago.
> 
> This picture was taken during our vacation to Punta Cana last summer.


Wow nice to see what you look like your ass beautiful a couple on the outside as you are on the inside Peace Bro!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

here's me doin my ugly thang

this one makes me look even fatter because its taken at an upward angle









heres one i just now took bein retarded. having some Altadis Black Cherry aromatic









my hair's usually a couple inches longer, but i screwed up cutting it yesterday and had to shave it haha

edit: in case anyone cares, i'm 6'3" and 260 lbs

heres me and my lovely fiancee about 4 months ago


----------



## Mante

I'd be getting my money back on that shirt Cade. Obviously a fake as the lettering is backwards. :biggrin:


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

damn!!! i've been had! stupid cup o' joes.....


lol


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

fyi, tashaz, when you said i'd be gettin my money back, for some reason i thought (for a split second) you were talking about my fiancee

rofl


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow nice to see what you look like your ass beautiful a couple on the outside as you are on the inside Peace Bro!


Awe thanks man. Really appreciate the kind words Tony. I will pass them along to my wife as well. She is without a doubt my jewel.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Ok so lets have a little fun with this one. Add your own caption to any or all of my pictures!!!!



























































































Im a good sport so have fun with this one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

aj fernandez fan said:


> ok so lets have a little fun with this one. Add your own caption to any or all of my pictures!!!!


i can't believe it's not vaginal discharge!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Awe thanks man. Really appreciate the kind words Tony. I will pass them along to my wife as well. She is without a doubt my jewel.


Your very welcome your a lucky Man.
And she a Lucky Woman.
Please Forgive my typo it should read your as beautiful a couple!


----------



## dj1340

Robert,

You sure got a laugh out of me on a couple of those pics, lovely wife and a little doll baby for a daughter.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

dj1340 said:


> Robert,
> 
> You sure got a laugh out of me on a couple of those pics, lovely wife and a little doll baby for a daughter.


Thank You Don I appreciate those kind words brudder!!!!!


----------



## zeebra

Starbuck said:


> Ah what the heck....I'll admit I'm a pretty lucky guy. Not only is she beautiful to me, she is extremely smart.
> 
> This picture was taken one evening after dinner on our honeymoon just a little over two years ago.
> 
> This picture was taken during our vacation to Punta Cana last summer.


David,

Nice to finally put a face to the name! Great lookin couple man. When you find a beautiful, loving, caring wife, you dont need anything else! 
(I mean I am a guy, so my eyes do wander here and there!!...lol)


----------



## zeebra

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Ok so lets have a little fun with this one. Add your own caption to any or all of my pictures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a good sport so have fun with this one!!!!!!!!!!!


Good to see ya too Robert!! I had that exact same hat, lost it when we were moving! Great looking family man!

Man all my cigar betting guys are in here...lol.


----------



## Rock31

You look a bit like John Cena in the picture Shawn quoted.


----------



## zeebra

Rock31 said:


> You look a bit like John Cena in the picture Shawn quoted.


yup, sure does!


----------



## zeebra

Well I had to get my wife to send me pictures since I'm dont keep many.
Been together for 9+ years, married 2+ years. Great wife and great cook and also deals with my hobbies (cigars,gambling..haha)

This was taken during dinner on New Years










This is from Vegas, only picture I have with a stogie. Had to take another one when she realized I had a stogie...hahah.


----------



## Habano

zeebra said:


> Well I had to get my wife to send me pictures since I'm dont keep many.
> Been together for 9+ years, married 2+ years. Great wife and great cook and also deals with my hobbies (cigars,gambling..haha)
> 
> This was taken during dinner on New Years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from Vegas, only picture I have with a stogie. Had to take another one when she realized I had a stogie...hahah.


Sounds like you found your perfect match Shawn. Great looking couple indeed!!


----------



## Batista30

Rock31 said:


> Last year in Kona, HI! My awesome Guava tree walking stick some local was nice enough to make for me!
> 
> Our last day in HI I screwed up my knee so I was limping to Akaka Falls when a local hatmaker comes up to me and says "my brother you can't be walking like that, give me a minute" he disappears into the woods and comes out with this stick, the least I could do is buy an awesome hat from him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I managed to bring it home with me, a little back and forth with security at the airport but I convinced them I could not walk without it, best souvenir ever!
> 
> And one of the Ono I caught on our fishing trip in Kona:


How did I miss these pictures! You look like you are in disguise in the first pic. Nice Ray!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Avert your eyes!

6th grade...









high school working a haunted house









AIT in the Army









SOCM in the Army

















After spending 6 months in the hospital and being discharged from the Army

Fat and married

One of my cool xrays to use as an excuse for being fat

Now, with weird hair because I lost a bet.

Beware...stay in school or this too could become your life...

Fat guy with wife pic didn't pan out...

This should be better









Wedding days...most stressful day of your life! Haha.


----------



## Zfog

Those screws in your leg look painfull. Can you feel them under your skin. it looks like you could.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks

Zfog said:


> Those screws in your leg look painfull. Can you feel them under your skin. it looks like you could.


Yep!

You should see my spine and the rest of my pelvis! 

Don't become a Ranger Medic in the Army all that extra weight will BREAK BONES.


----------



## Zfog

I'd take a look at the spine.....but pass on the pelvis! lol

God bless you buddy I couldn't do that line of work, especially in those conditions.


----------



## HWiebe

Here's me at a baseball game last summer.


----------



## donovanrichardson

This is picture of a guitar I completely stripped down and refinished, I'm proud of that girl and it was one of my first undertakings. A very expensive undertaking but I love working with guitars! I spent months on this guitar and dealed at the local pawn shop for $45 for it. Had some stuff wrong with it but it was a lot of fun to work on and refinish.


----------



## Evonnida

donovanrichardson said:


> This is picture of a guitar I completely stripped down and refinished, I'm proud of that girl and it was one of my first undertakings. A very expensive undertaking but I love working with guitars! I spent months on this guitar and dealed at the local pawn shop for $45 for it. Had some stuff wrong with it but it was a lot of fun to work on and refinish.


That's awesome!! I'm assuming you play? I bought a Gretsch but can't play at all..


----------



## donovanrichardson

Evonnida said:


> That's awesome!! I'm assuming you play? I bought a Gretsch but can't play at all..


You bet! I taught myself about 5 years ago and have loved everything guitar-related ever since. I have a couple friends who are quite good but I'm no virtuoso haha!

Gretsch make some NICE guitars my man, may I ask which model you have?


----------



## Evonnida

Gretsch G5135 Electromatic Corvette








Paid $400 a couple of years ago.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Evonnida said:


> Gretsch G5135 Electromatic Corvette
> 
> Paid $400 a couple of years ago.


Wow, that is a beautiful piece my man! I love those style of retron pickups in them, give a nice and gritty sound but can clean up and be quite jangly too. I dig the Bigsby Vibratos but they are a tough beast to keep in tune, beautiful guitar though brother, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zfog

Those are some nice geeetars! I had a beauty when I was like 14. It was a BC Rich Warlock Delux with a widow headstock. Too bad I sucked ass! haha


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> Those are some nice geeetars! I had a beauty when I was like 14. It was a BC Rich Warlock Delux with a widow headstock. Too bad I sucked ass! haha


Those BC Richs are beautiful metal guitars! Made for some heavy playing, love their radical body designs though!


----------



## Zfog

Der it was a bass guitar as well. I could play the Meow Mix jingle like no ones business! :???: lol


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> Der it was a bass guitar as well. I could play the Meow Mix jingle like no ones business! :???: lol


Haha nice! It's about the enjoyment though really, I mean yeah I'm not good by any means but I just sitting down nights and just rocking out or playing over some blues backing tracks like there's not tomorrow, great feeling!


----------



## Tritones

donovanrichardson said:


> This is picture of a guitar I completely stripped down and refinished, I'm proud of that girl and it was one of my first undertakings. A very expensive undertaking but I love working with guitars! I spent months on this guitar and dealed at the local pawn shop for $45 for it. Had some stuff wrong with it but it was a lot of fun to work on and refinish.


Nice!

A friend of mine is a luthier - he's building an acoustic for my son-in-law.

Welcome

Someday I'd love to have him build me a guitar - I just don't play well enough to merit an instrument like that. I hardly even qualify for my Larrivee! I've played one of his acoustics - it's a dream!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Tritones said:


> Nice!
> 
> A friend of mine is a luthier - he's building an acoustic for my son-in-law.
> 
> Welcome
> 
> Someday I'd love to have him build me a guitar - I just don't play well enough to merit an instrument like that. I hardly even qualify for my Larrivee! I've played one of his acoustics - it's a dream!


That's awesome Mike! I would love a custom guitar but I love building them myself. I've got a body blank all glued up that just needs a shape and then the ball will be rolling, hopefully a summer/fall project I can save up for!

They make some kits that you might enjoy building and working on. I built a Tele from one and it's not terrible, I might update and change out some of the electronics soon, mod it just a bit.


----------



## Johnny Rock

donovanrichardson said:


> This is picture of a guitar I completely stripped down and refinished, I'm proud of that girl and it was one of my first undertakings. A very expensive undertaking but I love working with guitars! I spent months on this guitar and dealed at the local pawn shop for $45 for it. Had some stuff wrong with it but it was a lot of fun to work on and refinish.


Looks like an L6...copy???


----------



## donovanrichardson

Johnny Rock said:


> Look like an L6...copy???


Yeah the guitar brand is a Bentley Series 10, very cheap budget guitar but I gutted the old girl and replaced all of the pots, pickups, and a lot of hardware in it. Good chunk of wood though and the neck is FAST. I'm more of a strat player though because I like a double cutaway, just easier to get up the neck.


----------



## RGRTim

photo taken by one of my photog buds.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Still looks sweet, Rock On Brother.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Johnny Rock said:


> Still looks sweet, Rock On Brother.


Thanks John, I really appreciate the kind words! Only thing better would be to puff a nice Padron or Anejo while playing that baby haha!


----------



## veteranvmb

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks John, I really appreciate the kind words! Only thing better would be to puff a nice Padron or Anejo while playing that baby haha!


 Donovan, do you do guitar restoration. I have an old bass that I loved, but is basically just a shell now. It has a real thin nick and neve seen anything like this before. 
Attached is a photo of some of my guitars. I know you cant see it too well, but the photo of some of my cases, you can see the red bass. If you do restoration, I can send you some photos of it, but I think its a lost cause.

Thanks Jerry


----------



## donovanrichardson

veteranvmb said:


> Donovan, do you do guitar restoration. I have an old bass that I loved, but is basically just a shell now. It has a real thin nick and neve seen anything like this before.
> Attached is a photo of some of my guitars. I know you cant see it too well, but the photo of some of my cases, you can see the red bass. If you do restoration, I can send you some photos of it, but I think its a lost cause.
> 
> Thanks Jerry


Hey Jerry, I couldn't see the attached photo at all, could you retry it? Well, I'm no expert in guitar restoration by any means but I've had some experience working with them and doing some different finishes. What's wrong with your bass exactly?


----------



## Batista30

donovanrichardson said:


> You bet! I taught myself about 5 years ago and have loved everything guitar-related ever since. I have a couple friends who are quite good but I'm no virtuoso haha!
> 
> Gretsch make some NICE guitars my man, may I ask which model you have?


Good, now make sure you get to the Jersey Herf in March and play some music......:smoke: and.....I'll supply whatever cigar you want to smoke while playing....


----------



## donovanrichardson

Batista30 said:


> Good, now make sure you get to the Jersey Herf in March and play some music......:smoke: and.....I'll supply whatever cigar you want to smoke while playing....


This would be epic Veeral! I would love to man, never been to Jersey before! that would be so awesome, I'll be in MN in March over spring break to do some gambling!


----------



## Senate1123

Me with the boss.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman

Starbuck said:


> Ah what the heck....I'll admit I'm a pretty lucky guy. Not only is she beautiful to me, she is extremely smart.
> 
> This picture was taken one evening after dinner on our honeymoon just a little over two years ago.
> 
> This picture was taken during our vacation to Punta Cana last summer.


It's great to see your face, David! You two look great together.

It's nice to see all of you on here actually. The face-with-the-name thing is pretty cool...get to see who it is we're talkin' to...


----------



## Austin_Smoker

A little fun in the sun (and humidity) while in Moyock, N.C.

Lots of beer and cigars followed this pic!


----------



## dmgizzo

Eventually I'll need to post a more recent one as I have started to shave my head, but this is from a cruise my wife and I took in the Caribbean.


----------



## donovanrichardson

dmgizzo said:


> Eventually I'll need to post a more recent one as I have started to shave my head, but this is from a cruise my wife and I took in the Caribbean.]


Good to see ya Dave! That cruise looks gorgeous!


----------



## Animal

A few years ago when my brother graduated training (me on the left)










And one with Mrs. Animal at Sorak Mountain near the East coast of Korea. (She's way prettier than me!)


----------



## donovanrichardson

Good pictures Chad!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Me on the left, and my buddy Mike. He is the Director of Operations at a fancy schmancy Inn/Resort on the cape. Every year they hold a huge Gentlemen Smoke Event, ( which i have no right being at , rubbing elbows with the rich and famous , im a custodian for christ sake ) But he brings me every year and i cant thank him enough.


----------



## Mr.Friday

Here you go. This is me and the family. The last pick is of me in grade school :lol:


----------



## kenelbow

With the wife at a Colts game.


----------



## dmgizzo

Great seats Ken, you must've had a great time.


----------



## kenelbow

dmgizzo said:


> Great seats Ken, you must've had a great time.


We sure did. My Birthday gift every year is typically a Colts game. This year we managed to score those seat at face value! Last game of the season, which is typically a second string snooze fest, but it mattered for something this year so we got to see a good one.


----------



## jswaykos

Hmm, I don't have many pictures of myself online. I must usually be the one taking the pics! Anyway, here's one from my facebook. I think it's a couple years old but I can't spot any differences other than a few gray hairs as a result of the home buying process and having a son.


----------



## donovanrichardson

jswaykos said:


> Hmm, I don't have many pictures of myself online. I must usually be the one taking the pics! Anyway, here's one from my facebook. I think it's a couple years old but I can't spot any differences other than a few gray hairs as a result of the home buying purchase and having a son.


Haha very cool Joe! Great to see a picture of you finally, I have been pretty curious as to what you actually looked like. I just couldn't picture it but now I know. Very nice my man!


----------



## snagstangl

I thought you'd be bigger. (to everyone)


----------



## Poneill272

Rock31 said:


> Not my finest moment


dude!! you kinda look like mike teutel from american chopper with that hair!!


----------



## Rune

Me driving over a Norwegian mountain.


----------



## protekk

Heres one of me and my daughter.


----------



## dmgizzo

Love the hat John, go Yanks !!


----------



## dav0

Don't know if the pics are attached or not, but in case they are here's what they are:
With my wife of 25 years on the day the Mayor hitched us - 1986
Catching a fluke off Sandy Hook, NJ - 2003
Playing my ax at a gig in a small bar in Eliz. NJ - 2005
Smokin' an Edmundo at New Meadowlands Stadium - 2010


----------



## dav0

OK, let me try this again, seems I can't post pics via http:

So here's one of me hosting an outdoor Karaoke gig smokin' a Don Carlos #2:


----------



## szyzk

donovanrichardson said:


>


Don't know how I missed this before. Awesome job, Donovan! My second bass (Fender P) was just about that color, maybe a touch lighter, with a white pickguard. It was only slightly more awesome than the sparkly silver Danelectro I started with.

Man, that looks good!


----------



## donovanrichardson

szyzk said:


> Don't know how I missed this before. Awesome job, Donovan! My second bass (Fender P) was just about that color, maybe a touch lighter, with a white pickguard. It was only slightly more awesome than the sparkly silver Danelectro I started with.
> 
> Man, that looks good!


Thanks a lot Andy! I spent a lot of time (and money!) on that guitar and it still needs a little tweaking on her. The Fender P is such a classic instrument. I really want to either build or buy a cheap bass, just to have something extra lying around. Although, I think my next guitar is going to be a triple P-90 pickup guitar with some custom wiring mods, I really like making those "tone monster" guitars with all of the bells and whistles haha!


----------



## donovanrichardson

I thought I would bump this thread and addition throw up a couple pictures from a recent jam session with a couple friends, felt great to get out my strat and really lay down some thick blues/rock.


----------



## jswaykos

Callaway hat... do you golf?


----------



## dav0

Woo Hoo - BAND pictures - in the Garage (2004)


----------



## gibson_es

man, yall killin me with them guitar pictures, too bad we cant all jam, lol. i will post pics up in a bit of me and baby.


----------



## dav0

Blake's Jam N Herf!! Set it up man!:clap2:



gibson_es said:


> man, yall killin me with them guitar pictures, too bad we cant all jam, lol. i will post pics up in a bit of me and baby.


----------



## donovanrichardson

jswaykos said:


> Callaway hat... do you golf?


I wish Joe, I've always wanted to try it! It's ironic because my brother is an assistant and spray specialist at a golf course down in Naples now. I just like golf hats in all honesty lol. Callaway makes some awesome hats haha



dav0 said:


> Woo Hoo - BAND pictures - in the Garage (2004)


Sweet picture brother! Is that a guild? Couldn't quite tell but looks like their headstock design.



gibson_es said:


> man, yall killin me with them guitar pictures, too bad we cant all jam, lol. i will post pics up in a bit of me and baby.


Throw it up here Blake, I would love to see it man! We definitely need to get together and herf n' jam!



dav0 said:


> Blake's Jam N Herf!! Set it up man!:clap2:


Could not agree more brother!


----------



## dav0

Very good eye, yes indeed, one of the M75 Guild Solidbodies that would later be called the Bluesbird. Before 1970 they were hollow bodied and were the Aristocrat.

I LOVE my guilds.



donovanrichardson said:


> Sweet picture brother! Is that a guild? Couldn't quite tell but looks like their headstock design


----------



## donovanrichardson

dav0 said:


> Very good eye, yes indeed, one of the M75 Guild Solidbodies that would later be called the Bluesbird. Before 1970 they were hollow bodied and were the Aristocrat.
> 
> I LOVE my guilds.


Very cool my man! I bet those pickups have really mellowed out with the time and become some smooth blues beasts. I've been wanting a semi-hollow though for a little jazz playing. They can be pretty versitle for a wide range of music! Awesome my man!


----------



## dav0

I'll tell you Donovan, you are making me feel guilty. See, I have an OCD type personality, so when I get into something it's like a FULL ON GALE FORCE wind. Now, I only pick up one of my axes once a week, if that!

I went though the guitar/band phase and my G.A.S. (guitar acquisition syndrom) was rampant. The whole "band" phase was my way of pushing through mid-life crisis, so I told my wife "these guitars are a lot cheaper than me buying a convertible", and it was, well cheaper than a NEW convertable anyway!:sing:

I'm still looking for a Guild with P90 pickups though. Mayhap a late model Blues 90 (basically a Bluesbird with P90s).

Anyhoo, back to my current obsession, CIGARS and the toys that come with em'!



donovanrichardson said:


> Very cool my man! I bet those pickups have really mellowed out with the time and become some smooth blues beasts. I've been wanting a semi-hollow though for a little jazz playing. They can be pretty versitle for a wide range of music! Awesome my man!


----------



## donovanrichardson

dav0 said:


> I'll tell you Donovan, you are making me feel guilty. See, I have an OCD type personality, so when I get into something it's like a FULL ON GALE FORCE wind. Now, I only pick up one of my axes once a week, if that!
> 
> I went though the guitar/band phase and my G.A.S. (guitar acquisition syndrom) was rampant. The whole "band" phase was my way of pushing through mid-life crisis, so I told my wife "these guitars are a lot cheaper than me buying a convertible", and it was, well cheaper than a NEW convertable anyway!:sing:
> 
> I'm still looking for a Guild with P90 pickups though. Mayhap a late model Blues 90 (basically a Bluesbird with P90s).
> 
> Anyhoo, back to my current obsession, CIGARS and the toys that come with em'!


Haha that's awesome Dave! I've got the bug myself but it comes with wanting to build them and perfect the trade. P-90's are the next things I am going to add to my arsenal. I've got a body blank in storage right now and it's going to be a nice summer project hopefully. I want to wire it up with 3 P-90's and a super strat wiring scheme with three switches for extra tones, it's going to be fun!


----------



## dav0

donovanrichardson said:


> Haha that's awesome Dave! I've got the bug myself but it comes with wanting to build them and perfect the trade. P-90's are the next things I am going to add to my arsenal. I've got a body blank in storage right now and it's going to be a nice summer project hopefully. I want to wire it up with 3 P-90's and a super strat wiring scheme with three switches for extra tones, it's going to be fun!


That sounds like it will be a spot-on DEADLY ax, man. Is the blank chambered or hollow? I once thought about putting together a tele myself, but thought better of it. Not really to crafty.

Now if I could get my wife to do it, that would be something. I swear that woman could build a house given the resources.

Oh well, speaking of which, I better go actually hang with her and the kids a bit!

Peace!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Woah, this thread needs a good bumping! One of my favorites! I know there are quite a few new brothers who would get a kick out of this and also add their own pictures!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Ya, lets fire this thread back up !! Here We Go !! Me and My Lil Stogie at the Mickey Mouses Not So Scary night in DisneyWorld !


----------



## Mante

BlackandGold508 said:


> Ya, lets fire this thread back up !! Here We Go !! Me and My Lil Stogie at the Mickey Mouses Not So Scary night in DisneyWorld !


Hahaha... Nice work Keith!:thumb:


----------



## baderjkbr

BlackandGold508 said:


> Ya, lets fire this thread back up !! Here We Go !! Me and My Lil Stogie at the Mickey Mouses Not So Scary night in DisneyWorld !


Disney World rules.


----------



## baderjkbr

Me at Graycliff. The place where it all started. Yes, I got a bowl of soup with those shorts:dance:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Nice pictures!


----------



## BDog

Not the traditional "Put a face with a name" but this is one of our dogs - "Parker" and this is what happens when a nice scented candle is lit and Sade is played. :biggrin: He's a shnoodle 
(half Schnauzer and 1/2 poodle) -smart as a whip , no shedding, loyal and 11 pounds of fire breathing fury (well at least in his mind that is).










Both of our "boys" posting for a nice summertime (Summer 2010) shot out on the deck.


----------



## primetime76

BlackandGold508 said:


> Ya, lets fire this thread back up !! Here We Go !! Me and My Lil Stogie at the Mickey Mouses Not So Scary night in DisneyWorld !


...and Keith never messed with Kipp again! :boxing:


----------



## BlackandGold508

primetime76 said:


> ...and Keith never messed with Kipp again! :boxing:


:drum:


----------



## karatekyle

Veeral/Batista? Nothing like I expected.
Keith/blackandgold? Nothing like I expected.
Zach/Zfog? Nothing like I expected.
Erich/Evonnida? Pretty close.
Blake/Gibson? Nothing like I expected.
Warren/Tashaz? Nothing like I expected.
Donovan? NOTHING like I expected.
Kevin/ktblunden? Nothing like I expected.
and...
Tony Brooklyn? EXACTLY like I expected haha.



^the reason I'm "karatekyle"



^the reason I'm the happiest guy in the world


----------



## Batista30

KarateKyle? Just how I figured. LOL


----------



## socalocmatt

Relaxing:









And having fun:


----------



## donovanrichardson

karatekyle said:


> Donovan? NOTHING like I expected.


I seem to get that a lot haha!

Those are some awesome pictures my man! I didn't even get that your handle here was two words lol, that makes a lot more sense now!


----------



## Mante

donovanrichardson said:


> I didn't even get that your handle here was two words


Indeed! What's your surname if that is your first name? :caked::biggrin:

Thankyou Kyle, I find it is nice to see that I present here better than I am in real life. Oh hang on, maybe that is not the case after all! LOL.

Nice going Matt! Adrenaline rules brother but I have no need to jump out of a perfectly good plane since I have a pilots license & an Aerobatics rating. I'll race you down. HeHeHe...lane:


----------



## quincy627

Here's one of me enjoying a Cain this past Winter in Cape May NJ.

037.jpg picture by quincy627 - Photobucket


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Here is me a few days ago:










I'm working towards this again, I cut it when I started looking for a job last summer. GO figure the place where I found a job has no rules when it comes to hair. One of my fellow employees on Christmas had a red and green mohawk with battery powered Christmas lights strung in it.


----------



## karatekyle

Tashaz said:


> Thankyou Kyle, I find it is nice to see that I present here better than I am in real life. Oh hang on, maybe that is not the case after all! LOL.


Oh no no no. Y'all are WAY cuter than I imagined haha! :eyebrows:


----------



## primetime76

Me and Carter doing what we do best!


----------



## dreamspeed

Me at The Venetian in Macau recently


----------



## socalocmatt

Tashaz said:


> Indeed! Adrenaline rules brother but I have no need to jump out of a perfectly good plane since I have a pilots license & an Aerobatics rating. I'll race you down. HeHeHe...lane:


LOL. There is no such thing as a perfectly good airplane.


----------



## Rock31

Man it's been a while since I graced you all with my beautiful body, this is pretty much how I roll LMAO!


----------



## DSturg369

Your's truly...


----------



## karatekyle

Rock31 said:


> Man it's been a while since I graced you all with my beautiful body, this is pretty much how I roll LMAO!


Nice picture good lookin! Just make the hairy weirdo go away ound:


----------



## Rock31

And one more for the road....yup I pretty much do whatever she tells me to do LoL


----------



## socalocmatt

A big improvement over the ass crack picture IMHO.



Rock31 said:


> Man it's been a while since I graced you all with my beautiful body, this is pretty much how I roll LMAO!


----------



## Evonnida

WTH...


----------



## Delsana

Nice pictures, surprised by a few of them... not the karate kid.

But I'm too embarrassed to give away myself just yet.

Maybe in another half year.


----------



## Rock31

Ok one more, I ride fish or something and don't ask what I was wearing, cause I don't even know!


----------



## Evonnida

What's the finger tat?


----------



## Batista30

Ray, I'm done hanging out with you. Freak.


----------



## Evonnida

Batista30 said:


> Ray, I'm done hanging out with you. Freak.


Don't lie... you're more intrigued then ever!


----------



## socalocmatt

I'm guess that "or something" was going on in that pic


----------



## Batista30

Delsana said:


> Nice pictures, surprised by a few of them... not the karate kid.
> 
> But I'm too embarrassed to give away myself just yet.
> 
> Maybe in another half year.


You're telling me that seeing pictures of Ray posing in ridiculous ways didn't provide enough comfort for you to post your own pictures? OH COME ON!!!!!!


----------



## Eddie A.

As soon as I get enough posts to get permission to post a pic I'll get one up. 

One more post down


----------



## Rock31

Batista30 said:


> You're telling me that seeing pictures of Ray posing in ridiculous ways didn't provide enough comfort for you to post your own pictures? OH COME ON!!!!!!


Exactly! You should all feel comfortable posting pictures now


----------



## Delsana

Batista30 said:


> You're telling me that seeing pictures of Ray posing in ridiculous ways didn't provide enough comfort for you to post your own pictures? OH COME ON!!!!!!


Most definitely, that is what I am saying...


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Smoking my first Flying Pig. Needless to say, I was excited.


----------



## Eddie A.

On my Harley in Luckenbach, TX


----------



## WyldKnyght

Me and my first CC


----------



## donovanrichardson

Great looking pictures guys! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ptpablo

Rock31 said:


> Man it's been a while since I graced you all with my beautiful body, this is pretty much how I roll LMAO!


I am so glad that i saw this now and not before i saw you today!!! there is a good chance i might not of went!!! lol always a good laugh Ray!!!


----------



## tobacmon

*For the little ones "Locks of Love"........Man did I ever get some ribbing from my buds with the local Sheriffs Dept. until after they heard why I was doing it that is---LOL*


----------



## Zogg

LOL just kidding! that's my girlfriend.

I'm to the left!
<----

edit: my other hobby is photography XD


----------



## Rock31

Damn Zogg I always thought you were a girl!

Thanks for ruining my dreams!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Zogg said:


> LOL just kidding! that's my girlfriend.
> 
> I'm to the left!
> <----
> 
> edit: my other hobby is photography XD


What? and I bet you going to tell me know that the easter bunny and Santa Claus aren't real either??????

At least I know I can still believe in Pink POnies....LOL:spammer:


----------



## Mante

tobacmon said:


> *For the little ones "Locks of Love"........Man did I ever get some ribbing from my buds with the local Sheriffs Dept. until after they heard why I was doing it that is---LOL*


Man your hair grows fast! Nothing like the last time I saw a pic of you. LOL. :mrgreen::hippie:


----------



## Batista30

Eddie A. said:


> On my Harley in Luckenbach, TX


Eddie, that's awesome if that seriously is your post office in the background! Like an old western movie! Thanks for putting up the picture of yourself!


----------



## primetime76

ptpablo said:


> I am so glad that i saw this now and not before i saw you today!!! there is a good chance i might not of went!!! lol always a good laugh Ray!!!


I wonder if Ray has even tried smoking his toes? It looks like 5 little Flying Pigs! ound:


----------



## Tritones

tobacmon said:


> *For the little ones "Locks of Love"........*


I did that about 10 years ago - great charity. The best part for me was that a bunch of young ladies in the office, who all had super-long, gorgeous hair, all decided to cut it and donate it to Locks of Love after seeing me grow mine and then cut it. One guy in the office (nearly bald!) donated a bunch of money as well.

Just another example of what one simple good deed can spark.

Good onya!


----------



## Zogg

WyldKnyght said:


> What? and I bet you going to tell me know that the easter bunny and Santa Claus aren't real either??????
> 
> At least I know I can still believe in Pink POnies....LOL:spammer:


:spy:

..but im a pretty girl!:cheer2:


----------



## ptpablo

primetime76 said:


> I wonder if Ray has even tried smoking his toes? It looks like 5 little Flying Pigs! ound:


that will be this weeks trick at the JR's herf!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

karatekyle said:


> Veeral/Batista? Nothing like I expected.
> Keith/blackandgold? Nothing like I expected.
> Zach/Zfog? Nothing like I expected.
> Erich/Evonnida? Pretty close.
> Blake/Gibson? Nothing like I expected.
> Warren/Tashaz? Nothing like I expected.
> Donovan? NOTHING like I expected.
> Kevin/ktblunden? Nothing like I expected.
> and...
> Tony Brooklyn? EXACTLY like I expected haha.
> 
> :hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:
> :frog::frog::frog::frog::frog:
> :rofl:


----------



## Zogg

TonyBrooklyn said:


> karatekyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veeral/Batista? Nothing like I expected.
> Keith/blackandgold? Nothing like I expected.
> Zach/Zfog? Nothing like I expected.
> Erich/Evonnida? Pretty close.
> Blake/Gibson? Nothing like I expected.
> Warren/Tashaz? Nothing like I expected.
> Donovan? NOTHING like I expected.
> Kevin/ktblunden? Nothing like I expected.
> and...
> Tony Brooklyn? EXACTLY like I expected haha.
> 
> :hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:
> :frog::frog::frog::frog::frog:
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the fairest of them all!
Click to expand...


----------



## sckfck

Me and my little princess








HAHAAAAA!


----------



## sckfck

And one more of me, but this time with my baby brother.


----------



## Zogg

^ holy age difference, batman!


----------



## sckfck

Zogg said:


> ^ holy age difference, batman!


haha...! Yeah he's 19 years younger. Also from a different father, but he's an amazing little guy. If I never have a son, he will be the one I leave all of my "MAN" stuff to. :rockon:


----------



## Zogg

sckfck said:


> haha...! Yeah he's 19 years younger. Also from a different father, but he's an amazing little guy. If I never have a son, he will be the one I leave all of my "MAN" stuff to. :rockon:


nice 
im a middle child. got an older brother 2 years older and a younger brother 3 years younger, My mom's older sister is 21 years older than her though! it's crazy!


----------



## sckfck

Zogg said:


> nice
> im a middle child. got an older brother 2 years older and a younger brother 3 years younger, My mom's older sister is 21 years older than her though! it's crazy!


That's pretty much what we've got going on. I like the fact that he's only two years older than my daughter so he can assist with any pesky boy problems. hehehe:spy:


----------



## Zogg

sckfck said:


> That's pretty much what we've got going on. I like the fact that he's only two years older than my daughter so he can assist with any pesky boy problems. hehehe:spy:


haha, that's awesome 

nowadays you couldnt tell there's any age difference either, so he wont always be that little kid kinda brother either.

mine is turning 18 soon and it's weirding me out


----------



## sckfck

Zogg said:


> haha, that's awesome
> 
> nowadays you couldnt tell there's any age difference either, so he wont always be that little kid kinda brother either.
> 
> mine is turning 18 soon and it's weirding me out


Well he's already pissed that I still call him my baby:kiss: brother. haha


----------



## tobacmon

Tashaz said:


> *Man your hair grows fast! Nothing like the last time I saw a pic of you. LOL*. :mrgreen::hippie:


LOL--it took like 2 years to grow maybe a bit more. This is one of the best organizations out there-St. Baldricks is another,,,Always think about the3 kids, always!


----------



## Jeff989

Just a few pictures from this past weekend.


----------



## Jesus Quintana

and my lovely wife!!


----------



## socalocmatt

Love the work. Those sleeves must have taken forever!


----------



## Poneill272

Here's a big scary mug!!


----------



## Jesus Quintana

Cheers Matt, did take a long time as well!

Come on, let's see the next ugly mug!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Nice one Phil! What are you puffing on there?


----------



## Zfog

Oliva???


----------



## bombsquadmike007

A little of my life.


----------



## Poneill272

donovanrichardson said:


> Nice one Phil! What are you puffing on there?





Zfog said:


> Oliva???


Oliva V Double Toro!! Good eye Zach!!

Hope I didn't scare ya too much!! :r


----------



## Rock31




----------



## Poneill272

Ray, I dunno what to say!! :first:


----------



## szyzk

Rock31 said:


>


The wind-swept hair is sex-ay!


----------



## bombsquadmike007

WOW got to love those red heads. Nice pigttails.
:hail:


----------



## Rock31

Poneill272 said:


> Ray, I dunno what to say!! :first:


You said more?


----------



## BMack

Rock31 said:


>


Well we know why that little Annie was orphaned.

bazinga.


----------



## Desertlifter

sckfck said:


> And one more of me, but this time with my baby brother.


Hey - is that a DRI tat on your left forearm? Used to listen to them all the time back in Germany....


----------



## Desertlifter

Okay - I'll play...

Me and my brother in law Luis over New Year's Eve (Herradurra and an Avo, of course!), and my sister and I at the start of the Capital City Marathon in Olympia. Deb just ran the half marathon - I ran the whole. Damn brutal - lots of steep and long (2+ miles) hills.


----------



## Jesus Quintana

bombsquadmike007 said:


> A little of my life.


I'm diggin' your ride Mike. Very nice.:mrgreen:


----------



## Zogg

bombsquadmike007 said:


> A little of my life.


is that you defusing a mine?


----------



## Jesus Quintana

Zogg said:


> is that you defusing a mine?


Feck!! I missed that one!!!!!

Looks like a smaller version of mine I saw in the Danish Resistance museum last year.

I lie! Looks the same size to me. It looked huge in real life though.


----------



## karatekyle

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Tony Brooklyn? EXACTLY like I expected haha.
> 
> :hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:
> :frog::frog::frog::frog::frog:
> :rofl:


I thought "Tony Brooklyn. Reminds me of all those old "Brooklyn Tony" jokes. Like this one, Brooklyn Tony's 10 steps to getting your way.

10. Call the guy up on the phone. When he picks up, give him a nice little blast and tell him if he don't do that thing he's supposed to do, you're gonna get a little excited.

9. Call up one of the guy's friends on the phone. Tell this guy that he's gonna catch a beatin' after the other guy if he don't straighten the first guy out.

8. Tire iron, standard size. Wipe it off first so's your hands don't get dirty.

7. The old back-alley tune-up, but a gravel parking lot works good too. Just so the guy's got room to fall.

6. Get yourself some matches, go to his house, and build yourself a vacant lot.

5. A one-way car ride to someplace with a lot of weeds, but not too much mud, because it gets on your tires.

4. Take his cable box. This is good if you're a little tired and you ain't got the energy to bounce the degenerate's head off the sidewalk. I seen guys cry like a baby to get it back.

3. Threaten to abduct his mother. Except of course if the guy is like, your cousin, in which case you're holdin' your aunt hostage, and you know she'll never shut the hell up about it during the holidays.

2. If you're this far down the list, you don't scare nobody, do you? Then you gotta get a nice assortment of rocks and see if you could make them go through his windows a few times. Yell curses after every one. But yous guys gotta remember to keep each one good and fresh. If you ain't breakin' any windows after a couple of throws, forget about it.

1. Invite him to dinner. Serve canned sauce.

This is a dude that I can see sayin' "Cigahs? Fuh-get uh-baht it!"


----------



## jcazz




----------



## bombsquadmike007

Jesus Quintana said:


> I'm diggin' your ride Mike. Very nice.:mrgreen:


 Thanks, just got back from Thunder Beach here.


----------



## bombsquadmike007

Zogg said:


> is that you defusing a mine?


 Not defusing just blowing it up. Been in EOD 21 years this July. Two more years and I have to grow up and get a real job. I'm going to miss the excitment.


----------



## Nathan King




----------



## Eddie A.

Thought I'd add a few more:

Gettin Ready to runa race
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...jJq5YtGQPbz4I/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

Me and the wife at my niece's wedding
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...jJq5YtGQPbz4I/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

Hanging on the boat with the fam
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...jJq5YtGQPbz4I/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## jnewman33

I don't have any pictures


----------



## WyldKnyght

jnewman33 said:


> I don't have any pictures


Hey John, is that a good thing ? or a bad thing??? LOL

:mischief: :evil: :dizzy: :tongue1:


----------



## jnewman33

WyldKnyght said:


> Hey John, is that a good thing ? or a bad thing??? LOL
> 
> :mischief: :evil: :dizzy: :tongue1:


Look to the left

<<<<---------------------


----------



## jnewman33

Rock31 said:


> Even though I am still pretty young I love that picture because it reminds me of the better times. When all the neighbors liked one another, when we would all sit on the front porch for hours just talking, now everyone has moved away except my parents who are still on the block but no one talks to each other, no more block parties, it's sad.
> 
> Used to be able to walk next door and borrow some milk or sugar, hell most neighbors would invite you in for dinner, now forget it, bunch of miserable people are there now.


Growing up in Brooklyn, this paragraph brought me back. Your right it's not the same as it was.


----------



## Jeff989

a few more pictures... when me and a friend had to fix a pretty bad oil leak on the back of my intake manifold... it was about 30 degrees in that garage at the time lol still was a blast though.. gotta love wrenching on the 'maro!


----------



## Eddie A.

Eddie A. said:


> Thought I'd add a few more:
> 
> Gettin Ready to runa race
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...jJq5YtGQPbz4I/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
> 
> Me and the wife at my niece's wedding
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...jJq5YtGQPbz4I/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
> 
> Hanging on the boat with the fam
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...jJq5YtGQPbz4I/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


So you don't have to click the links:


----------



## gentimmy

on the right obviously (sarcasm)


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Is that picture taken in Dragon at the whalestail


----------



## gentimmy

Destin, FL. Never heard of Dragon.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

stupid Droid...........yes destin


----------



## gentimmy

great place:beerchug:


----------



## donovanrichardson

gentimmy said:


> Destin, FL. Never heard of Dragon.


Destin is a cool place for sure! I have a brother who worked an internship down there. Nice pictures my man!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

karatekyle said:


> I thought "Tony Brooklyn. Reminds me of all those old "Brooklyn Tony" jokes. Like this one, Brooklyn Tony's 10 steps to getting your way.
> 
> 10. Call the guy up on the phone. When he picks up, give him a nice little blast and tell him if he don't do that thing he's supposed to do, you're gonna get a little excited.
> 
> 9. Call up one of the guy's friends on the phone. Tell this guy that he's gonna catch a beatin' after the other guy if he don't straighten the first guy out.
> 
> 8. Tire iron, standard size. Wipe it off first so's your hands don't get dirty.
> 
> 7. The old back-alley tune-up, but a gravel parking lot works good too. Just so the guy's got room to fall.
> 
> 6. Get yourself some matches, go to his house, and build yourself a vacant lot.
> 
> 5. A one-way car ride to someplace with a lot of weeds, but not too much mud, because it gets on your tires.
> 
> 4. Take his cable box. This is good if you're a little tired and you ain't got the energy to bounce the degenerate's head off the sidewalk. I seen guys cry like a baby to get it back.
> 
> 3. Threaten to abduct his mother. Except of course if the guy is like, your cousin, in which case you're holdin' your aunt hostage, and you know she'll never shut the hell up about it during the holidays.
> 
> 2. If you're this far down the list, you don't scare nobody, do you? Then you gotta get a nice assortment of rocks and see if you could make them go through his windows a few times. Yell curses after every one. But yous guys gotta remember to keep each one good and fresh. If you ain't breakin' any windows after a couple of throws, forget about it.
> 
> 1. Invite him to dinner. Serve canned sauce.
> 
> This is a dude that I can see sayin' "Cigahs? Fuh-get uh-baht it!"


I think your thoughts on people named Tony from Brooklyn. Are an insulting stereotype to say the least. And how you may derive all this information from ones picture is also rather disturbing. That being said i am going to give you a pass here. I am having a great week and would hate to break stride. Besides you are new here and everyone deserves a chance.


----------



## karatekyle

I'd just like to say, I'm terribly sorry for any offensive comments I made. I meant no harm by saying it but I hope everyone will pardon anything inappropriate I said. I've sent a PM to TonyBrooklyn further apologizing for my words.

Thank you Tony for the undeserved chance you've given me. I'm embarrassed I offended such a valuable BOTL and important member of Puff. I hope everyone will accept my apology.


----------



## bombsquadmike007

I live across the Midbay bridge form Destin, Small world. I love this little town.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

karatekyle said:


> I'd just like to say, I'm terribly sorry for any offensive comments I made. I meant no harm by saying it but I hope everyone will pardon anything inappropriate I said. I've sent a PM to TonyBrooklyn further apologizing for my words.
> 
> Thank you Tony for the undeserved chance you've given me. I'm embarrassed I offended such a valuable BOTL and important member of Puff. I hope everyone will accept my apology.


I just read your P.M. very respectful apology! :rockon::focus:


----------



## donovanrichardson

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just read your P.M. very respectful apology! :rockon::focus:


I gotta say, I really appreciate the respect around here and the ability of members to be able to admit their faults, right on brothers!

Back to the thread now, who's got some more pictures?!?!


----------



## blainer

Here i am fishing in Cabo last Oct


----------



## gentimmy

bombsquadmike007 said:


> I live across the Midbay bridge form Destin, Small world. I love this little town.


I love it too. However, that toll is killer. It was saddening to see kids my age not take care of the beach though :mmph:

I spent my 21st there, we were living on Barracuda.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Back in the day, when I was pursuing an idealistic goal...


----------



## txemtp69

here I am


----------



## sckfck

Desertlifter said:


> Hey - is that a DRI tat on your left forearm? Used to listen to them all the time back in Germany....


Yeah that's DRI. My left arm is mostly themed with bands


----------



## Strickland

Ladies, please... contain your orgasms.


----------



## [email protected]

You have my sword!


----------



## Mante

Strickland said:


> Ladies, please... contain your orgasms.


I dont think that will be a problem here mate. LMAO. (Tash told me "Dont you dare! but I had to).


----------



## Bleedingme

Wife and I with our newest addition to the family!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Bleedingme said:


> Wife and I with our newest addition to the family!


Congrats, you have a beautiful family....


----------



## txemtp69

Bleedingme said:


> Wife and I with our newest addition to the family!


 grats on the new edition. Beautiful family.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Beautiful new family. Good to see Dad got to hold the baby up on his shoulder... good bonding, nice little spittle mark...LOL!!


----------



## Bleedingme

Johnny Rock said:


> Beautiful new family. Good to see Dad got to hold the baby up on his shoulder... good bonding, nice little spittle mark...LOL!!


LOL. Good eye. She was spitting up a storm.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

Big Daddy in Vegas. Don't mess with me or my ram/lion thingies will eat your face.....









Big Daddy catchin big fish, and yes it IS my lucky shirt...... :bounce:


----------



## karatekyle

bigdaddysmoker said:


> Big Daddy in Vegas. Don't mess with me or my ram/lion thingies will eat your face.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Daddy catchin big fish, and yes it IS my lucky shirt...... :bounce:


I'm in love with your avatar! A friend and I were the saints for halloween!


----------



## David_ESM

Most recent photo I have access too from my work computer... Typically I am always behind the camera, so by most recent, I still mean 2 years old...


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

I had a fun night:


----------



## BlackandGold508

Bleedingme said:


> Wife and I with our newest addition to the family!


Congrats Brutha !! Is that new daddy drool on your shoulder ?? lol Nice !! Beautiful family !!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Having fun with the Dark Shark !!


----------



## primetime76

BlackandGold508 said:


> Having fun with the Dark Shark !!


This is a nice pic of Keith and Milan enjoying a turd! LMAO


----------



## bbasaran

Well; My wife and I with our little perisher


----------



## karatekyle

What a cute kid! Your son too haha ;D


----------



## Torqued

My wife and I had both been married before the "traditional" way... and since that didn't work out, we decided to try something different....

In 2003, we eloped to Las Vegas...

and got married in the Grand Canyon...

on Halloween. 

(And we didn't tell anyone what we were doing or where we were going... Actually, we lied to people and told them we were going to visit my family back east. )


----------



## bbasaran

karatekyle said:


> What a cute kid! Your son too haha ;D


Haha, thank you


----------



## Poneill272

bbasaran said:


> Well; My wife and I with our little perisher


that's a beautiful family you have there man!!!


----------



## simplechords




----------



## bbasaran

Poneill272 said:


> that's a beautiful family you have there man!!!


You're absolutely right, I wish for everyone the same. Thank you very much for your kind comment.


----------



## HectorL

Gin and juice lol...



My grandma and I on her 86th birthday


----------



## Rock31

DO IT! Gin & Prune Juice!


----------



## Fatboy501

A little unorthodox, but more interesting than a pic lol. I'm the big ole' black/puerto rican guy.


----------



## Juicestain

Here's a new one.


----------



## mturnmm

I am the white guy on the right, the "Neck"!


----------



## Rock31

nice hat Justin!


----------



## claws

me and my Iguana Elizabeth(liz) That's right I can smoke a stick and rub my lizard and still not be a creepy internet perv. win on all levels!


----------



## donovanrichardson

SICK picture Ron!!! Is that a Strat with some kind of blade pickups? I'm not too good at picking out certain makes of pickups from just looking at them but that's an awesome shot my man!



simplechords said:


>


----------



## Tabb

This was at event at Outlaw's in KC like a year ago. Esteban Carreras Party - March 13th 2010 to be exact.


----------



## smelvis

Jim on left, Ron in Middle and I am on the right  Photo courtesy of Jim


----------



## Rock31

LoL too funny!


----------



## WyldKnyght

smelvis said:


> Jim on left, Ron in Middle and I am on the right  Photo courtesy of Jim


The triumvirate... at it's best


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> Jim on left, Ron in Middle and I am on the right  Photo courtesy of Jim


Damn Dave i finally got to see what you look like!:first:
What kind of cigar you smoking?:usa:


----------



## smelvis

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn Dave i finally got to see what you look like!:first:
> What kind of cigar you smoking?:usa:


Tony ask Ron LOL Okay maybe a Love affair, a S &K Daisy cutter, or any number of various stuff Ron had. He would get up every morning and dig out a day's worth for us all each of us would smoke the same, sometime it would be Jim's, or Kym's but I don't think it was ever mine or Justin's I guess we were mooches.

We were styling though check out the threads talk about smoking jackets


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> Tony ask Ron LOL Okay maybe a Love affair, a S &K Daisy cutter, or any number of various stuff Ron had. He would get up every morning and dig out a day's worth for us all each of us would smoke the same, sometime it would be Jim's, or Kym's but I don't think it was ever mine or Justin's I guess we were mooches.
> 
> We were styling though check out the threads talk about smoking jackets


Looks like you had a great time!
In the end that's all that matters!
Rock on my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first::first::first:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?




----------



## simplechords

donovanrichardson said:


> SICK picture Ron!!! Is that a Strat with some kind of blade pickups? I'm not too good at picking out certain makes of pickups from just looking at them but that's an awesome shot my man!


Thanks ! It's a MIM strat with hot rails pickups(gfs). Basically they are hum buckers that fit in the spot of a single coil. I swapped all the electronics myself andi love the sound.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Creeper stache - GO!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Creeper stache - GO!


Ben you look like a David Arquette wanna be LOL LOL oke: :suspicious: :twitch:


----------



## Cigary

Been awhile since I put my mug on here...this was on our last cruise in the Caribbean.


----------



## bbasaran

*Gary*, dont you think thats the perfect weather for a cigar. Besides this is also a nice picture


----------



## Cigary

bbasaran said:


> *Gary*, dont you think thats the perfect weather for a cigar. Besides this is also a nice picture


The cigar was in my left hand out of the picture....

Here are a couple with me and my Cigars...
Coliseum in Rome









Me in Madeira, Portugal









My better half in New York


----------



## Fuzzy

Well, for a thread that is 6 months long, I read every post and it seems like it took 6 months to get through! I gotta say, since I'm a very FNG this thread made me feel very much the oddball that I am. Seems to be a great and varied bunch of smokers. Glad I found Puff!

Be forewarned,,, when my mug is posted, there will be varied reactions. From mild revulsion to outright projectile spewing, and I'm being optimistic!


----------



## Cigary

Fuzzy said:


> Well, for a thread that is 6 months long, I read every post and it seems like it took 6 months to get through! I gotta say, since I'm a very FNG this thread made me feel very much the oddball that I am. Seems to be a great and varied bunch of smokers. Glad I found Puff!
> 
> Be forewarned,,, when my mug is posted, there will be varied reactions. From mild revulsion to outright projectile spewing, and I'm being optimistic!


If I can deal with my MIL's mug your photo will have no effect on me whatsoever. This isn't a beauty contest on here...just BOTL sharing stuff.


----------



## bbasaran

*Gary* you definitly rule. Thank you for the share.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

Now you have to past a pic of your MIL Gary so we have something to compare with.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigary said:


> If I can deal with my MIL's mug your photo will have no effect on me whatsoever. This isn't a beauty contest on here...just BOTL sharing stuff.


Your a class act Gary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Booyaa

Like a few posts above, I will do it by video.

Booyaa


----------



## Tritones

smelvis said:


> Tony ask Ron LOL Okay maybe a Love affair, a S &K Daisy cutter, or any number of various stuff Ron had. He would get up every morning and dig out a day's worth for us all each of us would smoke the same, sometime it would be Jim's, or Kym's but I don't think it was ever mine or Justin's I guess we were mooches.
> 
> We were styling though check out the threads talk about smoking jackets


Yeah, those jackets are _smokin'!_

Kym - is that cigarloco? How is he - haven't seen him around for a while.


----------



## Cigary

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Now you have to past a pic of your MIL Gary so we have something to compare with.


You lose Warren...this is dear ole Mom after a makeover. Hope you didn't eat before viewing and get a load of those 'man hands'...she usually beats me 2 out of 3 when we arm wrestle at Thanksgiving for the turkey leg.


----------



## Slowpokebill

Here is snapshot the wife took last weekend of me during an evening walk along the river that runs through the middle of Steamboat Springs, Colorado.


----------



## gentimmy

yea yea everyone have a good laugh


----------



## smelvis

Tritones said:


> Yeah, those jackets are _smokin'!_
> 
> Kym - is that cigarloco? How is he - haven't seen him around for a while.


Yes that is Kym, I wonder the same he was a super cool dude, I miss him and hope where ever he is he is doing well! :usa2:


----------



## simplechords




----------



## k-morelli

My fiance and I at her sisters wedding.. (she was maid of honor and I was a last minute addition to the groomsmen)


----------



## primetime76

Here is a picture of ProstateGeek (or is it Aninjaforallseasons, or is it David_ESM)?


----------



## Fuzzy

The horror! This is me pipe nubbin a montichristo frag from a Shukins bomb.


----------



## smirak

Here's a pic...not a good one, but a pic nontheless. I'm fortunate enough to be here in Iraq with a couple of good guys. On the left is my best friend that I grew up with, in the middle is my older brother, and I'm on the right. Both my bud and brother are deployed to the same COB as I am and it's been unreal to be able to be here with both of them. This is us just before Toby Keith played a USO tour here...totally awesome. If anyone's seen a Toby Keith USO Tour concert, you know what I'm talking about...









Here's my better half who's response to my cigar smoking is "I think that's so gross. Leave that shit in Iraq"









Finally, another crappy pic of me smoking my fauxhiba here in Iraq the other night...









Just realized that I'm stoopid and didn't rotate the first pic...so, in reverse order, the right pic is my bud, my brother (somehow) still stayed in the middle, and I'm now on the left. I would suggest you just turn your head upside down to see it...


----------



## Cigary

smirak said:


> Here's a pic...not a good one, but a pic nontheless. I'm fortunate enough to be here in Iraq with a couple of good guys. On the left is my best friend that I grew up with, in the middle is my older brother, and I'm on the right. Both my bud and brother are deployed to the same COB as I am and it's been unreal to be able to be here with both of them. This is us just before Toby Keith played a USO tour here...totally awesome. If anyone's seen a Toby Keith USO Tour concert, you know what I'm talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my better half who's response to my cigar smoking is "I think that's so gross. Leave that shit in Iraq"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, another crappy pic of me smoking my fauxhiba here in Iraq the other night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized that I'm stoopid and didn't rotate the first pic...so, in reverse order, the right pic is my bud, my brother (somehow) still stayed in the middle, and I'm now on the left. I would suggest you just turn your head upside down to see it...


Very cool pics of your friends and family...please be very careful over there and come home to live the rest of your life in peace. Thank you so much for your service.


----------



## StogieNinja

primetime76 said:


> Here is a picture of ProstateGeek


*How dare you. High School was a very awkward time for Terry, and you know that! I can't believe you would do this to him. Shame on you, Kipp.*


----------



## nealw6971

This is me.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

My sister is getting better with her photography skills:


----------



## nealw6971

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> My sister is getting better with her photography skills:


That's actually a bitchin' photo, dude. Kudos to your sis.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF




----------



## CigarKidUSAF

had to get one with the wife too


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

Me and the 'other woman'...


----------



## 68 Lotus

OK....Here's me Mug shot! :ss


----------



## Habano

Cigary said:


> Very cool pics of your friends and family...please be very careful over there and come home to live the rest of your life in peace. Thank you so much for your service.


+1. Can never thank you guys enough, and ladies what you do for us and our freedom. Stay safe as Gary said and look forward to your return home.


----------



## Oldmso54

This is me smoking an 'Aruhiba' cigar (I think that's what it was called) in the owners shop in Aruba:


----------



## Habano

Shawn, that 'Aruhiba' has a very nice looking ash on it. How did it smoke?


----------



## Strickland

gentimmy said:


> yea yea everyone have a good laugh


I don't know the story behind this, but you look like you were already well sedated before you cut yourself...


----------



## Oldmso54

Starbuck said:


> Shawn, that 'Aruhiba' has a very nice looking ash on it. How did it smoke?


It was actually pretty good. It was a robusto maduro which are both right up my alley. The ash was firm and did hold well throughout the smoke. It was a medium smoke - definitely not mild but not full bodied either. No burn issues / just one touch up where there was a little hollow spot in the last third and the taste changed at the end - just a tad of bitterness. The first third had some cocoa notes, the middle a little woody/earthy. One of the guys in the background was smoking a churchill size and he was happy with it. I think the robusto was like $6 -$8. We were supposed to go back before we left & the owner was going to hook us up with a good box price or sampler but we never made it. At $4 - $5 a cigar I would have brought home a box.


----------



## quo155

*Love me some ceegars (& a little too much food!)!

Hello from Texas!*


----------



## Oldmso54

Dont Mess With Texas! - guess you can see what you'll get if you come to Tommy's house looking to "borrow" something that ain't yours!!


----------



## simplechords

:boink:


----------



## quo155

Oldmso54 said:


> Dont Mess With Texas! - guess you can see what you'll get if you come to Tommy's house looking to "borrow" something that ain't yours!!


You've got that right BOTL!


----------



## 68 Lotus

Guess I'll try and break the screen again! :ss


----------



## Smoked Bacon

Nice pic, even for a jarhead


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> Me and the 'other woman'...


The picture I attached is not showing very well. I'll have to add it again. Sorry for the technical difficulties.

Let's try this again... :crutch:

-Shawn


----------



## Scottye83

I'm assuming it's a given that I love cigars since I'm here, so here is me enjoying one of my other favorite activities.


----------



## Habano

68 Lotus said:


> Guess I'll try and break the screen again! :ss


Lol I dunno about that. Ray already broke my screen once when attempting to pose for Playgirl magazine! Lol! Some great pics in this thread, nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## harley33

Scottye83 said:


> I'm assuming it's a given that I love cigars since I'm here, so here is me enjoying one of my other favorite activities.


Nice - Fish of a thousand casts!


----------



## dougdog76861

hi everyone


----------



## Johnny Rock

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> The picture I attached is not showing very well. I'll have to add it again. Sorry for the technical difficulties.
> 
> Let's try this again... :crutch:
> 
> -Shawn


I can see the pic, it appears to be some kind of very fast motorcycle aka crotch rocket. Welcome and be careful out there!!


----------



## karatekyle

There are some really nice pictures on this thread. I'm of course referring to the ones of the cute babies and wives, not all you ugly puffers :boink: :bounce:


----------



## bcannon87

Tommy that Pistol looks Familiar!

Here Is Me:


----------



## quo155

bcannon87 said:


> Tommy that Pistol looks Familiar!


That's because I was holding your gun!!! :gn


----------



## Scottye83

harley33 said:


> Nice - Fish of a thousand casts!


Here in Minnesota we call it the fish of 10,000 casts. It sure felt like it at the time, that was the only one I got in 20 hours of fishing over 2 days.


----------



## nealw6971

bcannon87 said:


> Tommy that Pistol looks Familiar!
> 
> Here Is Me:


Hey Billy, good to put a face with a name. It's kind of like finally meeting a new friend.


----------



## bcannon87

nealw6971 said:


> Hey Billy, good to put a face with a name. It's kind of like finally meeting a new friend.


Same here Neal! And thank you!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

BRING OUT YOUR DEAD!

It is a revival!

The wife and I


----------



## Flynhir

Me and a smoke and me and my wife


----------



## Michigan_Moose

The invisible man and woman!



Flynhir said:


> View attachment 36637
> View attachment 36638
> 
> 
> Me and a smoke and me and my wife


----------



## Flynhir

Michigan_Moose said:


> The invisible man and woman!


I was invisable, she wasn't! you seen allot of her! lol:eyebrows:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Li'l ol' me.

full size avatar










and a couple of cigar and me pics

the wife snapped this pic last summer










something from 5 or 6 years ago


----------



## tmmedic20

Me and the wife, Picture was taken Dec of 08, just before she got on bus to move to MOB station for her first deployment.










And one of me and my better half during Christmas Dinner for the 332nd ODBN.


----------



## harley33

Slowpokebill said:


> Li'l ol' me.
> 
> full size avatar


I love that picture. Where is the "new" pup?


----------



## Slowpokebill

Jeff,the new pup isn't a pup anymore. He is growing like a weed. This pic is a little over a month old and he has grown a few more inches since then.

Here is (eft to right Gentry) Wanda (my much better half) and Timber. It won't be long before Gentry is as big as Timber.


----------



## harley33

Slowpokebill said:


> Jeff,the new pup isn't a pup anymore. He is growing like a weed. This pic is a little over a month old and he has grown a few more inches since then.
> 
> Here is (eft to right Gentry) Wanda (my much better half) and Timber. It won't be long before Gentry is as big as Timber.


Another great picture Bill. I would have 3 or 4 dogs if my house and yard could handle it. Until then it's just my doodle....


----------



## UTKhodgy




----------



## Guest

Just the other night...

Some scumbag flew into town, posing in front of his plane 2010









Iraq summer 2009


----------



## Fuzzy

Me, trying to look like my avatar


----------



## karatekyle

Y'all have seen my ugly mug. Here's a few more recent pictures...



and the "cute" part of this cute couple...


----------



## Fuzzy

karatekyle said:


> Y'all have seen my ugly mug. Here's a few more recent pictures...
> 
> and the "cute" part of this cute couple...


Are you saying that the first picture shows your best side?


----------



## karatekyle

Fuzzy said:


> Are you saying that the first picture shows your best side?


Oh absolutely :lol:


----------



## Engineer99

Fuzzy said:


> Me, trying to look like my avatar


That's one pretty tricked out kayak. Where's the humidor located?


----------



## lebz




----------



## mcgreggor57

[No message]


----------



## Packerjh

Here I is...


----------



## n00b

tis me.







http://i.imgur.com/RBhlql.jpg


----------



## sincerity

ill play...me with my daughter last year


----------



## Trilobyte

I'm at JR's in Selma herfing with Staxed and Priorwomanmarine when this pic was taken.


----------



## lyth




----------



## IBEW

My wife and I on vacation a few years ago.
Only difference, now I look a little older, she looks a little younger!!


----------



## Guest

IBEW said:


> Only difference, now I look a little older, she looks a little younger!![/IMG]


I'm sure I'll be saying the same thing!


----------



## bwhite220

Michigan_Moose said:


>


BY THE BEARD OF ZEUS!

You sir, have an incredible beard!


----------



## Rays98GoVols

I know I will probablt regret this but.................
Me and Dick Butkus....







Me (on left) and my Nieces Husband with a 58+lb Channel Catfish....







and me with my 2006 HD Road King Classic in Yellowstone Park...







Please be kind...ray2:


----------



## Rays98GoVols

For some reason it is only taking one picture at a time?????

Let's try again...
I know I will probablt regret this but.................
Me (on left) and my Nieces Husband with a 58+lb Channel Catfish....
View attachment 36677

and me with my 2006 HD Road King Classic in Yellowstone Park...
View attachment 36678


Please be kind...


----------



## flyinillini75

Here is a picture of me enjoying a Partagas Black after I had returned from Hawaii a year or so ago. The silly hat was a palm weaved hat that I picked up for a couple bucks at the swap meet at Aloha Stadium.


----------

